# When buyers get nasty...



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow. What a day.

First off, I witnessed a shopper at IKEA get quite angry with an attendant after not being granted a steep discount for a set of drapes in which its sealed bag had torn. Second, saw a young man become enraged, filling the air with expletives, as an elderly lady took her time to select soup from the self-serve counter.

And, after checking my e-mails tonight, received this reply to an ad I posted from someone interested in my drum set:

"..Yup, I can do $100 for that set of toms -- it isn't a kit unless you can get a real bass drum not a 16 inch tom and it isn't a jungle kit -- do some homework dude and figure it out. Take the $100 best you're going see and I can pickup tonight.

Shoot me an email back soon as I don't have a lot of time to waste."

I received another e-mail with the same tone. The last one was from a doctor who claimed that "cash is King" and that I should sell my drums for far less than my asking price. He then explained in quite detail how there are several hundred sets out there selling for less and offering more features. Hmmmm.....why are you bothering me then?

What is this (entitled!) world coming to?


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

One of my favorite quotes: "There are assholes everywhere. Learn what you can from them and move on."


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

iLabmAn said:


> Wow. What a day.
> 
> First off, I witnessed a shopper at IKEA get quite angry with an attendant after not being granted a steep discount for a set of drapes in which its sealed bag had torn. Second, saw a young man become enraged, filling the air with expletives, as an elderly lady took her time to select soup from the self-serve counter.
> 
> ...


That's bloody well whacked. That isn't a bad asking price at all, I had considered your jungle kit for when I can't use the 22s or the 26" kick. I just have to save sneakin in more drums into the house in stages past the wife, I'm working on sliding in a couple more snare drums and it's tough to explain why the 6 I have isn't enough


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Can you play Topsy Part 2 on your drums?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I could try, but Cozy Cole was a jazz great. That influenced a lot of drummers, Sandy Nelson was probably the first one I heard and the one that made me want to play drums. That, and finding led zep 1 cassette in one of my dad's old cassette boxes.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

groovetube said:


> I could try, but Cozy Cole was a jazz great. That influenced a lot of drummers, Sandy Nelson was probably the first one I heard and the one that made me want to play drums. That, and finding led zep 1 cassette in one of my dad's old cassette boxes.


I was riding in the car with my granddaughter the other day. She was playing her iPod, probably Rise Against and I noticed the beginning of one track was the Topsy tune. 

Now I have Topsy on the brain


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

I think we're all missing the bigger picture here. Since when did IKEA sell soup? ;-)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

hayesk said:


> I think we're all missing the bigger picture here. Since when did IKEA sell soup? ;-)


In Toronto, since about 2005. The Swedish Meatball special is on Tuesday.


----------



## racewalker (Sep 20, 2010)

hayesk said:


> I think we're all missing the bigger picture here. Since when did IKEA sell soup? ;-)


I am pretty sure ottawa did a few years ago when I was there with my daughter.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

My husband is only in Ikea for the hotdogs.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

a few weeks ago, I was at a hardware store picking up some stuff for the home, and the guy in front of me had this slightly amusing conversation with the customer service lady..
Guy: Hey, this box is opened, I should get a discount!!
Employee: No.
Guy: what do you mean? it's obviously opened and I'm not sure if anything is missing.. (he's starting to get angry)
Employee: well go get another box!!
Guy: I already waited 10 mins in line!
Employee: ok..
Guy: Ok? so do I get the discount?
Employee: No!!
Guy: this place suck! %*%#( this and %%$($ that, I will never come here again..
Employee: so are you buying this or not?
Guy: yeah 

Moral of the story, someone will always think that he can get a 10 or 20% off of you. You just ignore them and get on with you business as usual


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

As soon as he said "its not missing anything," I would have asked "then why do you think you should get a discount? Are you buying the box or the thing inside it?"


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

hayesk said:


> As soon as he said "its not missing anything," I would have asked "then why do you think you should get a discount? Are you buying the box or the thing inside it?"


I don't see where he said "its not missing anything",
more like "I'm not sure if anything is missing".


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I had a guy call me a "f-ing cheap Jew" in an email reply to a Kijiji ad for a GPS because I wouldn't sell it for $80 less my ad price.

Although I am not Jewish, I was deeply disturbed by the comment. I phoned the police and they said they would "look into it". 

People are indeed becoming increasingly ignorant. I think people become hysterically angry quite easily these days. I've gotten very angry in a store before, but it was after talking to three managers who would not help me resolve a reasonable problem.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I've had a few pull stunts on the phone when I tried to sell something, but I'm always sure to make them pay for it before they hang up.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

I had someone try to get me to lower my price on a coat by $50 (which the price was already quite reasonable) Further to this I had put in the post that the price was firm. I responded and said, "sure I can lower that for you, so itll be 100 + my $50 service fee = $150" He told me I could've just said no.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

I have sold many things on Kijiji and I have had many people call me nasty things when I didn't give them the item at their slashed/much reduced price even though I was already asking less than most. Kind of like a garage sale, imagine having a $50 item almost new, priced at $4 and someone coming up and saying 'I will give you $1' and getting pissed off when you say no. What is this world coming to? I don't care what the economy is like, it shouldn't change our attitude that much should it?


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

jawknee said:


> I had someone try to get me to lower my price on a coat by $50 (which the price was already quite reasonable) Further to this I had put in the post that the price was firm. I responded and said, "sure I can lower that for you, so itll be 100 + my $50 service fee = $150" He told me I could've just said no.


Tried selling a macbook for $400 that would sell for $500, someone offered me '$250 CASH and I can pick it up now!' I replied I would only take cash anyway and then asked which parts did you want? He was not sure what I meant until I said he can have the macbook without the battery and ram or without the hard drive and ram, he got pissed off and told me to f off like I was the bad guy.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

The following actually happened:
"How much is the rent?"
"$850 a month."
"How about I give you $850 for two apartments?"
"No."


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Sonal said:


> The following actually happened:
> "How much is the rent?"
> "$850 a month."
> "How about I give you $850 for two apartments?"
> "No."


Ha! I am all for haggling and bartering, but people need to be respectful. No is no.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I do love to see those online ads declaring they want a MacBook Pro of any description "today by 5 pm--looking to pay $200!" I never quite understand how the time limit is supposed to make their magnanimous offer any more appealing. But at least they're just offensive askers, not buyers.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

kelman said:


> I have sold many things on Kijiji and I have had many people call me nasty things when I didn't give them the item at their slashed/much reduced price even though I was already asking less than most. Kind of like a garage sale, imagine having a $50 item almost new, priced at $4 and someone coming up and saying 'I will give you $1' and getting pissed off when you say no. What is this world coming to? I don't care what the economy is like, it shouldn't change our attitude that much should it?


I also sell often using Kijiji and CL and experience the same thing. Often the really nasty price police won't leave a legitimate email for a response to their vitriol. Indicative of how cowardly they are. The anonymous nature of the net can really bring out the worst in people.

Mainly what occurs is people leading you down the proverbial garden path. They waste your time with a series of emails and countless questions and then back out at the last minute.

Nature of the beast I suppose.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

mrjimmy said:


> They waste your time with a series of emails and countless questions and then back out at the last minute.


I have begun to believe that there are people out there who have no intention of buying the item at all--they're just lonely and looking for a little one-on-one communication.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Macfury said:


> I have begun to believe that there are people out there who have no intention of buying the item at all--they're just lonely and looking for a little one-on-one communication.


I totally agree! There also seems to be people 'fishing' for something. Expressing interest and then never getting back to you. As if they are ruled by some form of compulsion.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

The problem with the world today is we have all lost touch with reality..I live with this in mind and it has never steered me wrong " there is no such thing as a free lunch, never expect one or ask for one.. " that is my motto and it works.

I had a referred client call us:
he said I want your services, but here is the what I am willing to do and pay.. I want to and will make you rich - I will refer you all of my rich friends and clients.. 
I laughed at the person, told him please keep your hot air of promises to yourself. I will give you a discount but please do not make me rich..

We signed the person as a client, set him up and serviced him- gave him a discount and then I receive an email saying " i am confused by your invoice and I have fulfilled my obligation of 1 client introduction, why the invoice?.. "
after I explained to him I am willing to help him find another service provider - who are willing to charge full price and not answer the phones after 5 or before 8 AM..
he replied no that is fine I will stay with you.. 
LOL

As for swearing at people - like the OP mentioned - why? there is no reason to swear at anyone ever.. You request to speak to a manager, never expect a yes from a person who can only say no.. that is another rule of thumb that works for me.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> I had a guy call me a "f-ing cheap Jew" in an email reply to a Kijiji ad for a GPS because I wouldn't sell it for $80 less my ad price.
> 
> Although I am not Jewish, I was deeply disturbed by the comment. *I phoned the police* and they said they would "look into it".
> 
> People are indeed becoming increasingly ignorant. I think people become hysterically angry quite easily these days. I've gotten very angry in a store before, but it was after talking to three managers who would not help me resolve a reasonable problem.


You phoned the police!? What just to waste their time?


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> As for swearing at people - like the OP mentioned - why? there is no reason to swear at anyone ever.. You request to speak to a manager, never expect a yes from a person who can only say no.. that is another rule of thumb that works for me.


Exactly. All you need to do is get the initial no in order to escalate it to the manager. I've found if you are reasonable with a reasonable request, they will (usually) accommodate you. If they not, make a mental note for next time...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Hmm, some of you guys are getting a lot dissing from Kijiji buyers. I can't count the number of Kijiji transactions I have conducted and I have never had anyone communicate with me with that kind of attitude. YMMV obviously, maybe it is just the COTU inhabitants that are like that.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

screature said:


> Hmm, some of you guys are getting a lot dissing from Kijiji buyers. I can't count the number of Kijiji transactions I have conducted and I have never had anyone communicate with me with that kind of attitude. YMMV obviously, maybe it is just the COTU inhabitants that are like that.


Maybe screature. Mayyybe.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

screature said:


> Hmm, some of you guys are getting a lot dissing from Kijiji buyers. I can't count the number of Kijiji transactions I have conducted and I have never had anyone communicate with me with that kind of attitude. YMMV obviously, maybe it is just the COTU inhabitants that are like that.


I tried to sell a mini van on Kijiji early this year.. - what a nightmare of idiots i had to deal with.. one guy was going to pay me in full without test driving it - he was just sending over a friend.. LOL

another - was low balling me when I told him go find and buy the cheaper ones instead he said no I want yours but at the cheaper price of the others or less.. ( jerks )

then I finally met up with a couple of guys, one.. said okay I will buy it but make a receipt that I paid this much - so when we go to the ministry he doesn't pay that much tax.. I laughed and said they have a blue book they go by, then he requested I say I am related to him and gifting it.. I said from the obvious racial differences the ministry is not going to believe you. 

the second guy, said I love your van, it is well priced - amazing low KMs and age.. had me standing in the hot summer sun for an hour while he circled it.. emails 2 hours later saying he will buy it for 8Gs less..
kijiji is full of people with an altered reality, finally I sold it to a dealer for over asking.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

it cuts both ways. yesterday i saw someone on kijiji selling an item for more than it costs brand new in store (with tax).

i politely pointed this out to him in an email (thinking he must be unaware of the retail cost), and he wrote back to me in a rather rude tone, telling me not to waste his time.

And then minutes later sent a follow up email telling me the price is negotiable.

lol. no thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2011)

screature said:


> Hmm, some of you guys are getting a lot dissing from Kijiji buyers. I can't count the number of Kijiji transactions I have conducted and I have never had anyone communicate with me with that kind of attitude. YMMV obviously, maybe it is just the COTU inhabitants that are like that.


Must be your area ... it never fails for me when I put something up on Kijiji that I get at least one or two people like everyone has been posting about here. They seem to think that cash and pick up now means they can pay 25% of what you ask for things. I always post that lowballers will be ignored, etc, but the last thing I posted (a nice mechanical keyboard worth almost $200 that I was asking $100 for) there was some guy that emailed me literally at least 50 times offering me $10 for it, when I finally responded asking him to stop spamming me because it was obvious that I wasn't interested in the offer of 10% of the selling price he went off on me like no tomorrow saying how much of his time that I wasted, etc.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Wow... If I had the experiences with kijiji that you guys have been having I would have stopped using it. I would say I must have just been lucky but between selling and buying I must have had over 20 exchanges on kijiji and never a problem of any kind let alone rude people...


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I haven't done a lot of buying and selling on Kijiji or CL, but I have to say that it's been a pretty good experience overall for me. 

Heck, I've even had good experiences using CL for online dating. Met normal people and everything.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Sonal said:


> I haven't done a lot of buying and selling on Kijiji or CL, but I have to say that it's been a pretty good experience overall for me.
> 
> Heck, I've even had good experiences using CL for online dating. Met normal people and everything.


On-line dating experiences are age related. I've tried. Picture Walter Brimley. He's looking for Liz Taylor. There is nothing more unnerving than the look on a 70 year old face when Kathy Bates shows up.

Priceless.

Or the tone of the email response from another dude when you challenge his sincerity by reminding him that he has been dating your best friend for a year and that she is under the illusion that they are exclusive.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

winwintoo said:


> On-line dating experiences are age related. I've tried. Picture Walter Brimley. He's looking for Liz Taylor. There is nothing more unnerving than the look on a 70 year old face when Kathy Bates shows up.
> 
> Priceless.
> 
> Or the tone of the email response from another dude when you challenge his sincerity by reminding him that he has been dating your best friend for a year and that she is under the illusion that they are exclusive.


Variations on that happen at all ages.  Though those are great stories. 

I've had more than one person approach me online saying how we had a lot in common only for me to reply, no, we don't, I turned you down ages ago via a different website. Guess I'm not that memorable?


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Selling on Kijiji- honestly, people are idiots. You have to wonder how their feet can even find the floor in the morning.
I do not let people pick up. Of the tiny percentage of people who can keep an appointment, only a tiny percentage of them can comprehend simple directions and instructions and actually arrive at the correct location.
Meeting people- this is my 2nd preference, with cautions. No matter that you have agreed on a price and are meeting in the middle of nowhere, I always bring multiple combinations of cash possibilities because the idiot buyer usually doesn't bring the agreed upon amount, and expects me to be the bank out on a highway interchange.
I prefer to deliver. I know i'm going to be there on time, I know I'm going to show up. All I have to do is bring a float to make change.
And I never respond to short emails like 'still got it?", or "I want, email me back'. I also don't give my phone # before they do.

And, when the deal does go down semi-acceptably, I can't believe how many people just approach with the cash stuck out at arms length, then accept the item and make no attempt to open the box, inspect, nothing. I have to ask them to make sure everything is there, make sure it is as advertised, make sure I'm not giving them a box with a hunk of wood inside. Unbelievable.

Also surprising how many people are eager to buy something and then know nothing about what they are buying. I recently sold a bunch of Mac accessories, electronics gizmos etc, and I had show and explain to most people what it was they were buying, and how to use it- after I convinced them to open the box and make sure it was in there of course.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I sold a portable dishwasher. The first blizzard of emails ended when thay realized that there was no warranty on the 3 year old machine and they became irritated when I refused to warrant it. Huh?

The next email said $200, good, I'll send my son to pick it up. Next day two guys showed up with a wheeler, handed me the money, loaded it up and left. I asked if they wanted to see it in operation. Nope, they were in a hurry. 

I suspect it went to some guy with a bunch of rental properties or a used furniture store.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

screature said:


> You phoned the police!? What just to waste their time?


If that happened to me and I had the guys personal info, I might do the same. Imagine if someone walked into a store and pulled that on a sales clerk? It's racist and disgusting. Call me PC or overly sensitive...


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

cap10subtext said:


> Call me PC or overly sensitive...


Both?

Idiots will be idiots, and wasting the cops' time with them doesn't help anyone.

Get a thicker skin, and move on.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

John Clay said:


> Both?
> 
> Idiots will be idiots, and wasting the cops' time with them doesn't help anyone.
> 
> Get a thicker skin, and move on.



Maybe you are so privileged to have never been the on the receiving end of racism. I think you might think differently if you were.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Adrian. said:


> Maybe you are so privileged to have never been the on the receiving end of racism. I think you might think differently if you were.


That's got nothing to do with it. There's always going to be idiots out there, and spouting racial insults is not illegal.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

hayesk said:


> That's got nothing to do with it. There's always going to be idiots out there, and spouting racial insults is not illegal.


Exactly.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

hayesk said:


> That's got nothing to do with it. There's always going to be idiots out there, and spouting racial insults is not illegal.


Agreed.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

the problem with the intertubes is, everyone behind that keyboard is brave, mouthy (oops), a scientist, a lawyer, an ascended master of all things.

It's amazing actually.


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

cap10subtext said:


> If that happened to me and I had the guys personal info, I might do the same. Imagine if someone walked into a store and pulled that on a sales clerk? It's racist and disgusting. Call me PC or overly sensitive...


Jews aren't a race. They're generally white people that just believe in a different fairy tale than others. It's like when I see a bad driver or an accident, I usually shake me head and say women shouldn't drive. Now sometimes it's not a women and my wife has never been in an accident, but I'm stereotyping that women are bad drivers. That guy was stereotyping that Jews are cheap, no different.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

cap10subtext said:


> If that happened to me and I had the guys personal info, I might do the same. Imagine if someone walked into a store and pulled that on a sales clerk? *It's racist and disgusting*. Call me PC or overly sensitive...


But it isn't illegal... it is a waste of the police's time.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> Maybe you are so privileged to have never been the on the receiving end of racism. I think you might think differently if you were.


It still isn't illegal to call someone a racist/insulting slur. Your action in calling the police was completely unnecessary and a pointless waste of their time.

You may have been insulted and/or shocked but it doesn't justify calling the police.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

imnothing gets it.

It's not a racist slur. It is no different from calling a Baptist a crook or a Christian a fool. A religious slur, but not racist. I bet the cops are still laughing at that complaint.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

screature said:


> It still isn't illegal to call someone a racist/insulting slur. Your action in calling the police was completely unnecessary and a pointless waste of their time.
> 
> You may have been insulted and/or shocked but it doesn't justify calling the police.


Actually it's a waste of the caller's time (assuming the caller is not calling 911). The police aren't even going to react to it.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

SINC said:


> imnothing gets it.
> 
> It's not a racist slur. It is no different from calling a Baptist a crook or a Christian a fool. A religious slur, but not racist. I bet the cops are still laughing at that complaint.


And, I'm a visible Caucasian living in a city with a large "native" population (I'm sorry but I didn't get the memo with the current PC term) and I've been subjected to more racist acts than I could ever count.

So has any Caucasian. We just THINK that the recipient of racism is always of some visible minority.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

screature said:


> It still isn't illegal to call someone a racist/insulting slur.


You are absolutely right. Calling someone a racial, ethnic, or religious slur is not a crime in Canada according to the criminal code.

I'm gobsmacked by the responses on this forum. 

Here's a handy little guide that should be closer to home for our Albertan friends. A little advocacy group we like to call the Edmonton Police service:
Hate & Bias Crime



> What are hate incidents?
> It is important to note that *not all incidents of hate are criminal in nature*. However, the impact on the individual or community is similar. For a variety of reasons, *it is important to report these occurrences to police*.
> 
> Some examples are:
> ...





imnothng said:


> Jews aren't a race. They're generally white people that just believe in a different fairy tale than others. It's like when I see a bad driver or an accident, I usually shake me head and say women shouldn't drive. Now sometimes it's not a women and my wife has never been in an accident, but I'm stereotyping that women are bad drivers. That guy was stereotyping that Jews are cheap, no different.





SINC said:


> imnothing gets it.
> 
> It's not a racist slur. It is no different from calling a Baptist a crook or a Christian a fool. A religious slur, but not racist. I bet the cops are still laughing at that complaint.


No… you clearly both don't "GET IT". If you've convinced me not to "bother" the police with an incident like this it would only be because there might be someone with these views on the other end of the phone.

I'm out.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Adrian. said:


> I had a guy call me a "f-ing cheap Jew" in an email reply to a Kijiji ad for a GPS because I wouldn't sell it for $80 less my ad price.
> 
> Although I am not Jewish, I was deeply disturbed by the comment. I phoned the police and they said they would "look into it".
> 
> People are indeed becoming increasingly ignorant. I think people become hysterically angry quite easily these days. I've gotten very angry in a store before, but it was after talking to three managers who would not help me resolve a reasonable problem.


Sorry Adrian but I think you were out to lunch on this one. I know the cops in this part of the world would give that a priority level so far below a donut run that should you look, you would find the report filed in the shredder.

But then this small community has as its foundation over forty different ethnic groups. They learned to work together and respect each other but to this day they will still freely insult each other.

FWIW When the underground mines were active, Jews were generally looked down on, not for the stereotypical reasons but because they refused to work in the mines. Beyond that I have a couple of Scottish friends, that make the Jewish stereotype look like a spend thrift. For what ever reason they take no offense whatever about being called; "*** Cheap Scots", although I would never venture to say; "Damn Cheap Scotch" about their choice of liquor.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Circling back to the original topic, the other day I was in Costco, and there was a woman in the next checkout absolutely furious with the poor Costco employee because she wasn't being allowed to use her friend's Costco card. She kept repeating "but I've done it before!!" - to which the employee calmly explained for the umpteenth time, that this didn't matter - it was not allowed. (Clearly the previous checkout people hadn't actually looked at the picture on the card!)

As I passed on my way out, I said to the furious woman, since nobody else had said this to her - "next time, come WITH your friend." I don't know if that calmed her down or not.

It's truly amazing though how so many people seem to think that they can get their way by throwing a tantrum, being abusive etc. Having worked in retail (eons ago) I am generally pretty sympathetic to the people on the front lines.

I've been pretty lucky selling stuff on Craigslist and Kijiji - I don't think I've ever had any ridiculous low-ballers or anyone who has been terribly rude. But then, I haven't tried to sell any really high-value items like cars or computers, either, which is probably why. I'm always extremely clear in my ads, with a complete description, photos etc. and I'm also very careful to do price research before I list. I do know it's tempting to email some of the people who list things for ridiculous prices, ("are you nuts?") but it's unlikely that you'll get a sane response.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Paddy said:


> As I passed on my way out, I said to the furious woman, since nobody else had said this to her - "next time, come WITH your friend." I don't know if that calmed her down or not.


Your brave. I'd never criticize someone like that (or point out what they're doing wrong) as then you'll be on the receiving end of her abuse.

This reminds me of the stories my mom tells me about people trying to push the Loblaws shopping carts outside the perimeter they're allowed in. The one front wheel locks up once it's outside that perimeter. No-one reads the signs that denote the perimeter. The perimeter is the Loblaws store and the parking lot right beside; you can't take them into the rest of the mall or other parking losts. Yet their is no end of people forcing them to move with all their might past that perimeter. Apparently my mom is as brave as you to point out the signs and tell them what they're doing wrong.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Other tasty CL and Kijiji tidbits are the people who simply ask what your best price is. 

Well, my best price is what's listed you twit (seller getting nasty ). Name a price and we'll see if that works. More Eleanor Rigby's looking for a friend I guess.

Or 'I live in Ajax and downtown is too far. Can you deliver it?' (a $10.00 item). Uh yeah, _sure..._ Wait for me on Sunday between 8am and 5pm. I'll be there, I promise! beejacon


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

There is a certain sect of people in the west who are famous for chiseling.

If you spent any amount of time in retail, you got to know who the bad ones were. Early on in my partsman days I was told to give them the special discount, list plus 20%. Not all of them, just the time wasters. If they argued, you dropped prices and at least got list and they walked away feeling like they had accomplished something. If they didn't haggle, you got paid for the time wasted when they did.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Kosh said:


> Your brave. I'd never criticize someone like that (or point out what they're doing wrong) as then you'll be on the receiving end of her abuse.


I've started doing more of this in the last few years, engaging the idiots. 

This summer a guy was in front of me in the LH turn lane. Light turns green, he floors it, tires are spinning, he understeers around the corner, loses control & ends up in the grass median facing 180 degrees to the direction he just came from. I pulled up beside him (probably 5 feet from his window) rolled down the window, asked if he was OK, then told him he was an f'ing idiot. He just nodded.

Some times a bit of public humiliation is good for the soul...


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

FeXL said:


> There is a certain sect of people in the west who are famous for chiseling.
> 
> If you spent any amount of time in retail, you got to know who the bad ones were. Early on in my partsman days I was told to give them the special discount, list plus 20%. Not all of them, just the time wasters. If they argued, you dropped prices and at least got list and they walked away feeling like they had accomplished something. If they didn't haggle, you got paid for the time wasted when they did.


Let me guess. Your boss was a ..........


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

FeXL said:


> I've started doing more of this in the last few years, engaging the idiots.
> 
> This summer a guy was in front of me in the LH turn lane. Light turns green, he floors it, tires are spinning, he understeers around the corner, loses control & ends up in the grass median facing 180 degrees to the direction he just came from. I pulled up beside him (probably 5 feet from his window) rolled down the window, asked if he was OK, then told him he was an f'ing idiot. He just nodded.
> 
> Some times a bit of public humiliation is good for the soul...


Indeed. Had something similar to that happen a few years back. We were on the road with a band at the time and leaving Syndey, NS at around midnight. It was the middle of winter and the snow was falling pretty heavy. It was pretty slick not to mention that there were no lanes cut through the snow on the road yet. There was this guy in some tricked out Monte Carlo driving like an idiot, he wasn't content to do a reasonable speed and follow behind our nice big truck cutting a good path in the slow lane -- we were even probably going a little faster than we should have been, but with a heavy truck and good tires it's not so bad, especially when moving in a straight line ... so this guy swerves out into the fast lane to pass us and ends up bouncing off of the snow bank on the fast lane side and almost back into us, but he managed to get it under control just in time and then floored it after he passed us. He proceeded to bounce off of both snowbanks (left and right side of the road) at that point in time, rear wheel drive and driving like when it's slippery like that is not a good combination as you can imagine.

So ... about 20 minutes down the road, wouldn't you know it ... that same black Monte Carlo is waaaaaay off into a field, you can see where he jumped the snowbank when missing a turn (or sliding through it) and he's way out there. He's standing on top of his car trying to flag us down, the snow is really deep where he is, past the hood of the car in fact. We pull over and he yells to us to help pull him out ... I responded asking if he was ok and if had managed to called a tow truck (wasn't sure if he had a cell phone or not, they weren't as widespread). He said he was ok and that he did call a towtruck. 

The exchange after that went almost exactly as your exchange did. I'm sure it cost him a pretty penny to get pulled out (he was waaaaay into the broccoli) not to mention having to wait a long time and I'm sure he did some damage to his nice car in the process.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

FeXL said:


> There is a certain sect of people in the west who are famous for chiseling.
> 
> If you spent any amount of time in retail, you got to know who the bad ones were. Early on in my partsman days I was told to give them the special discount, list plus 20%. Not all of them, just the time wasters. If they argued, you dropped prices and at least got list and they walked away feeling like they had accomplished something. If they didn't haggle, you got paid for the time wasted when they did.


We do that sometimes with the rent... ask $25 more than what we want to take. My super then calls me up and ask for an extra-special favour for this particular prospective tenant because they seem really, really nice, and I reluctantly give in. 

Mind you, some people just take it at that price and hey, $25 extra dollars, sweet. (That's usually when we raise the asking rent.)


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Kosh said:


> Your brave. I'd never criticize someone like that (or point out what they're doing wrong) as then you'll be on the receiving end of her abuse.


I considered this - but I suggested it to her as an aside, as I passed, as if I was telling her a secret or something. Figured that wouldn't annoy her quite as much as if I'd said it loudly, in full view/hearing of all the increasingly impatient souls waiting in line at the checkout behind her!

You do have to pick your moments carefully - and it's generally NOT a good idea to try to play disciplinarian when driving, for instance. And some people are just so entitled that no amount of correction, gentle or otherwise will make any impact.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

My dearly departed husband operated his semi as an independent and drummed up his own loads.

Somebody called to get te ate from here to there. B quoted $2300. The caller got pretty rude and said he knew somebody else who would do it fr less. B told them tat going with the other hauler's cheaper rate was the right move.

A short time later the prospective customer called again to announce that they were willing to pay the $2300.

B said that he thought about it and realized the rate he quoted was not quite right and then went on to quote $2900.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I find dealing with kijiji and CL painful. Too many morons driving you nuts. As for the rest...I do not have the temperament for retail and that means being on either side of it.

As an example, take the whole BS environment created around buying an automobile. A sales guy is complaining to me about how difficult I am to make the deal with, especially after his 4th trip to the sales manager's office...at which point I look him straight in the eyes and say "and who came up with this bullsh*t when buying a car in the first place?" after which he went back to the manager's office and came back with a substantial price difference, guessing with a deal we could both live with. LOL


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

kps said:


> I find dealing with kijiji and CL painful. Too many morons driving you nuts. As for the rest...I do not have the temperament for retail and that means being on either side of it.
> 
> As an example, take the whole BS environment created around buying an automobile. A sales guy is complaining to me about how difficult I am to make the deal with, especially after his 4th trip to the sales manager's office...at which point I look him straight in the eyes and say "and who came up with this bullsh*t when buying a car in the first place?" after which he went back to the manager's office and came back with a substantial price difference, guessing with a deal we could both live with. LOL


I once sat through the entire Ford sales training program in which they made it clear--in a dramatization--that the sales manager was not discussing prices. They shot the breeze for two minutes instead.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

kps said:


> I find dealing with kijiji and CL painful. Too many morons driving you nuts. As for the rest...I do not have the temperament for retail and that means being on either side of it.
> 
> *As an example, take the whole BS environment created around buying an automobile*. A sales guy is complaining to me about how difficult I am to make the deal with, especially after his 4th trip to the sales manager's office...at which point I look him straight in the eyes and say "and who came up with this bullsh*t when buying a car in the first place?" after which he went back to the manager's office and came back with a substantial price difference, guessing with a deal we could both live with. LOL


It definitely can be that way... but our last car buying experience (a few months ago) was the exact opposite of that... a retired mechanic who now sells cars just for fun... the best car buying experience I have ever had... courteous, no pressure, no BS and very informed... a real pleasure. 

I even bought him a nice bottle of scotch (as he mentioned that now he just sells cars to pay for his scotch) as a bonus just to show him how much we appreciated the experience. He was *very* appreciative.

Just to say there are all types...

Yin and Yang....


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

screature said:


> It definitely can be that way... but our last car buying experience (a few months ago) was the exact opposite of that... a retired mechanic who now sells cars just for fun... the best car buying experience I have ever had... *courteous, no pressure and very informed... a real pleasure. *


Okay that's great, but did you get the best price...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

kps said:


> Okay that's great, but did you get the best price...


Indeed... right where it should be based on the age and condition of the car based on Kelley Blue book and Lemon Aid as well as other sources and comparative shopping, of which I do plenty as it is in my blood.

He even included Crown rustproofing and winter tires at cost which are mandatory as he knew we lived in Quebec. 

I have nothing but positive things to say about the experience.... I will recommend him to anyone and go back to him in a second... which I well may be soon enough as this was a purchase for my wife and my 12 year old Escort is getting long in the tooth... I just hope that being that it is just a hobby for him he is still in business when I am in need to buy.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Well there you go, perfect!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Macfury said:


> I once sat through the entire Ford sales training program in which they made it clear--in a dramatization--that the sales manager was not discussing prices. They shot the breeze for two minutes instead.


I've been told that before, and your confirmation does not surprise me.

He was probably in that office complaining what an assh*le I am.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

kps said:


> Well there you go, perfect!


It really was... a very welcome surprise as the automotive re-sale industry is notorious for rip offs.

My wife is in furniture sales and is a very straight shooter and honest and she was actually brought to tears (albeit quietly and in private) becuase she said he was treating us exactly as she treats her customers... It was a rare pleasure.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

MazterCBlazter said:


> I used to love to wheel and deal. Buy stuff sell stuff. Flip things. I used to have a good time with Craigslist and Kijiji. Got rid of stuff fast and found good deals on good stuff. This year it has become really crappy. Lots of time wasters, morons, and many games being played.
> 
> It's not just Craigslist and Kijiji. I gave up on selling many things and its even getting weird giving things away for free. Better to save time, recycle them, or trade in when upgrading. It's like a full moon 24 hrs a day.
> 
> It seems to have become a big waste of time.


I'm finding the same thing but I attribute it to the economical state of everything right now. People want it just not as bad unless they can get it for cheap or do the same as you, buy it and flip it. I am one of them, not a time waster but one who buys cheap/broken, then fix/repair and resell. Can't be bothered wasting my own time if it doesn't pay for my time.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

MazterCBlazter said:


> I used to love to wheel and deal. Buy stuff sell stuff. Flip things. I used to have a good time with Craigslist and Kijiji. Got rid of stuff fast and found good deals on good stuff. This year it has become really crappy. Lots of time wasters, morons, and many games being played.
> 
> It's not just Craigslist and Kijiji. I gave up on selling many things and its even getting weird giving things away for free. Better to save time, recycle them, or trade in when upgrading. It's like a full moon 24 hrs a day.
> 
> It seems to have become a big waste of time.


Yep indeed. Have a perfectly good couch we've been trying to give away for months. Tried the Kijiji and CL route and it was nothing but pain, people want it delivered, one person asked if we would get it professionally cleaned before giving it to them, people wanting to part it out (seriously, wanting just the cushions or only a few of the 7 pieces -- it's a huge sectional).

Today the Salvation Army is coming to pick it up (supposedly). Had to wait 6 weeks for timing on their truck for pickups. Originally I had wanted to give it to them but didn't want to wait that long as it was taking up space in my garage that I wanted back so I tried to give it away with no luck. Maybe I should have tried to sell it instead and taken the first ridiculous lowball offer if they came to pick it up LOL. Maybe that's the way to deal with this sort of thing, you have to make the buyers feel like they are ripping you off ...


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

I've found that if I just leave smaller items I want to get rid of, electronics, appliances etc, in the back of my truck and park it in the mall parking lots works well.
Most times when I come back out someone has relieved me of the problem of getting rid of the item.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

jamesB said:


> I've found that if I just leave smaller items I want to get rid of, electronics, appliances etc, in the back of my truck and park it in the mall parking lots works well.
> Most times when I come back out someone has relieved me of the problem of getting rid of the item.


A few weeks ago I saw a neighbour had thrown out a full weightlifting set, including bench press. He was an older gentleman and I explained to him that I could put his item on a craigslist "curb alert" to ensure that it would be picked up promptly.

My craigslist entry specified that this was not my item, but that I would check back to the location in three hours and remove the listing if it was gone. 

Suddenly I get a flood of questions--can I photograph the item, they're not sure this is exactly the weightlifting set they want, etc. 

Amazing. Take it or leave it folks!


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Couches are the toughest thing to get rid of. I always see tons of ads for couches. My next couch, I think I will buy off CL since it seems like there are always a lot of perfectly good couches for sale, and the cats are such efficient couch-destroyers that it's not worth it for me to buy new.

I've always had good luck buying on craigslist since usually they day I go to see it, I bring cash, a vehicle large enough to transport it, and help to move it. I always ask if anything can be done about the price, but I don't come to see it unless I'm prepared to pay the asking.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Sonal said:


> Couches are the toughest thing to get rid of. I always see tons of ads for couches. My next couch, I think I will buy off CL since it seems like there are always a lot of perfectly good couches for sale, and the cats are such efficient couch-destroyers that it's not worth it for me to buy new.


Beware the bed bug Sonal,


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Macfury said:


> A few weeks ago I saw a neighbour had thrown out a full weightlifting set, including bench press. He was an older gentleman and I explained to him that I could put his item on a craigslist "curb alert" to ensure that it would be picked up promptly.
> 
> My craigslist entry specified that this was not my item, but that I would check back to the location in three hours and remove the listing if it was gone.
> 
> ...


I didn't know about curb alert. Nice one!


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

mrjimmy said:


> Beware the bed bug Sonal,


Not too worried about bedbugs. They're irritating, and difficult to get rid of (though I have some experience in that) but not really harmful.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

mrjimmy said:


> Beware the bed bug Sonal,


Yep - that's why anything upholstered and beds are very difficult to get rid of these days. It's just not worth the risk.

Curb alerts are great - I've gotten rid of lots of things that way. I don't generally have much problem with people asking questions - things disappear pretty quickly and I pull the ad. During the summer I put out a basket of electronic stuff (old, outdated router, bits of RAM that were probably 10 years old etc.) and the whole thing disappeared in 10 minutes. I'd written the ad, but not hit the final confirmation, looked outside and the darn thing was already gone (despite a sign asking that the basket be left behind  ) I don't know what anyone was going to do with it all, but better than sticking it in the garbage. When we moved from the US, I put lots of things on Craigslist for free that I didn't think I had a prayer of getting rid of, and it all went. Same thing with my parents' house which we cleaned out a year ago. I posted a picture of the stuff for that one, as they lived on a quieter street and I wanted to be sure it all went, and for the most part it did.

I have also been known to score some amazing things that my neighbors put out on the night before garbage day...


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

A fun thread....

I became a somewhat nasty buyer at Canadian Tire in Montreal a few days ago.

Seems at CTC in Quebec the cashiers always open the sealed boxes of anything one buys.
Never happened to me in Ontario at a CTC but in at least three different Montreal CTC's

What's with that?
Last time this happened I got rather annoyed - the cashier claims she did it to make sure the items wasn't broken; the supervisor 's comment was "store policy" and the manager wasn't there.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

krs said:


> A fun thread....
> 
> I became a somewhat nasty buyer at Canadian Tire in Montreal a few days ago.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good policy, I know on two occasions, years apart, where I've purchased something and drove home only to find the item in the box damaged, then had to make a return trip to exchange it.
Now I open most sealed boxes myself before leaving the parking area.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

jamesB said:


> Sounds like a good policy, I know on two occasions, years apart, where I've purchased something and drove home only to find the item in the box damaged, then had to make a return trip to exchange it.
> Now I open most sealed boxes myself before leaving the parking area.


It also pretty much guarantees that they don't have to accept returns on anything they choose not to. I would be extremely annoyed had they done this to me when I purchased new items and I would probably go so far as to stop them right there and ask for a new unopened item and that they could keep the one that they just opened.

What if they were to be gifts? What if it's a collectors item? (I know the likelihood of a collectors item at crappy tire is slim but still)

As for checking out the items to make sure they are not damaged, yes that's a good thing to do, but i don't think it's something that the store staff should be taking on for you, especially without explicitly asking you first.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

mguertin said:


> It also pretty much guarantees that they don't have to accept returns on anything they choose not to. I would be extremely annoyed had they done this to me when I purchased new items and I would probably go so far as to stop them right there and ask for a new unopened item and that they could keep the one that they just opened.
> 
> What if they were to be gifts? What if it's a collectors item? (I know the likelihood of a collectors item at crappy tire is slim but still)
> 
> As for checking out the items to make sure they are not damaged, yes that's a good thing to do, but i don't think it's something that the store staff should be taking on for you, especially without explicitly asking you first.


+1.

I'd get a new sealed item, or leave empty handed.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

mguertin said:


> It also pretty much guarantees that they don't have to accept returns on anything they choose not to. I would be extremely annoyed had they done this to me when I purchased new items and I would probably go so far as to stop them right there and ask for a new unopened item and that they could keep the one that they just opened.
> 
> What if they were to be gifts? What if it's a collectors item? (I know the likelihood of a collectors item at crappy tire is slim but still)
> 
> As for checking out the items to make sure they are not damaged, yes that's a good thing to do, but i don't think it's something that the store staff should be taking on for you, especially without explicitly asking you first.


Crappy tire return policy is non-existent now anyways. This summer I purchased a new tent there the week I was going away camping. Get to the camp site go to peg in a corner strap and it rips right off like it wasn't even attached to the tent. Now this was not a no name brand and likely I had brought my old 2 person tent. So I had decided that I wasn't going to exchange the tent just return it because I didn't want another one from same brand only to find out when I get to my destination I am out of luck. So when I get back a week later the girl at the return desk tells me that after a week the manufacturer warranty goes into effect and they can't do anything for me not even an exchange. So I stay calm and trying to get he to see my side and I don't want to be stuck with a ripped $200 tent. The girl gets the manager and I have to go through the entire begging process again. The manager gets on the phone to crappy tire head office and after 45 mins on the phone I was allowed to exchange only.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

krs said:


> A fun thread....
> 
> I became a somewhat nasty buyer at Canadian Tire in Montreal a few days ago.
> 
> ...


That's not true... Whoever told you that is full of crap. I buy stuff all the time from more than one Canadian Tire in Quebec and they never open boxes (just bought two boxes of wheel covers this week-end so I know it isn't even a new policy)... Cripes what a way to slow down a line. It makes no sense.

It definitely is NOT a province wide policy.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> Crappy tire return policy is non-existent now anyways. This summer I purchased a new tent there the week I was going away camping. Get to the camp site go to peg in a corner strap and it rips right off like it wasn't even attached to the tent. Now this was not a no name brand and likely I had brought my old 2 person tent. So I had decided that I wasn't going to exchange the tent just return it because I didn't want another one from same brand only to find out when I get to my destination I am out of luck. So when I get back a week later the girl at the return desk tells me that after a week the manufacturer warranty goes into effect and they can't do anything for me not even an exchange. So I stay calm and trying to get he to see my side and I don't want to be stuck with a ripped $200 tent. The girl gets the manager and I have to go through the entire begging process again. The manager gets on the phone to crappy tire head office and after 45 mins on the phone I was allowed to exchange only.


That seems in line with their return policy:


> Easy returns: Save your receipt
> To return an item for exchange or refund, bring it to any Canadian Tire store within 90 days, in its original condition and packaging, with your receipt and issue of Canadian Tire “Money”®. Returns without the original receipt or packaging will be accepted at Canadian Tire's discretion. If a product is defective, the manufacturer’s warranty will apply. Credit to the original method of payment or a store credit will be provided as required. Some exceptions may apply*. Your name, residence address and phone number will be required. This information is collected, used and retained to help prevent fraud, and may only be disclosed within Canadian Tire. Valid photo ID may be required to confirm this information.


When I return stuff to CT, defective or not, I just say I don't want it - never had any trouble.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

mguertin said:


> What if they were to be gifts?


So it's OK if your friends, relatives, etc. receive damaged gifts from you?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

John Clay said:


> That seems in line with their return policy:
> 
> 
> When I return stuff to CT, defective or not, I just say I don't want it - never had any trouble.


That return policy seems to be different for tents and the manager told me it was printed on the receipt. I told her that this is great I have to know the return policy for the tent after I have purchased it not before. Where she continued to say there is a sign by the product stating so. Told her lets go and see, and low and behold no sign. 

But you are right I should have said I didn't want it from the get go and I would have had no problem. Because I say a guy return 2 child fishing rods with no questions asked. You know for sure they were used that weekend.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

jamesB said:


> So it's OK if your friends, relatives, etc. receive damaged gifts from you?


Only if it's ok that you assume that everything that crappy tire sells is damaged even when it's still "factory sealed"


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

Whenever buying vibrators at Aren't We Naughty, they always opened them up and tested them first.

I returned a jug of oil last week at CT with no issues. I just told her I did not want it.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

mguertin said:


> Only if it's ok that you assume that everything that crappy tire sells is damaged even when it's still "factory sealed"


The two items I mentioned in an earlier post, that I had to return because they were damaged were both in their sealed boxes, damage unnoticeable until the packages were opened.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

Yep, buy something that looks perfect until you open it, had that happen many times.

What I really love is going to Home Depot to buy electrical goods only to find they were installed, guy probably electrocuted himself and burnt it out, put it back it the packaging and returned it. You buy it only having to make a second trip to get a good one and have to explain why you don't want it and why it shouldn't be put back on the shelf. Main reason why I never buy any open boxed goods.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

John Clay said:


> +1.
> 
> I'd get a new sealed item, or leave empty handed.


Not that I probably wouldn't do the same, but it's kind of silly when you think about it. I mean, wouldn't it be better to know it isn't broken? And if it's for a gift, wouldn't the same reason apply? Include the gift receipt so the recipient knows it's new.

Are we buying the package or the item inside? I wonder if this line of thinking is why things are so over-packaged these days. Does my USB cable really need to come in a giant blister package? That's no guarantee that it will work any better.

Again, I'm guilty too. I usually pick the item that comes in the "newest" looking package.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

screature said:


> That's not true... Whoever told you that is full of crap. I buy stuff all the time from more than one Canadian Tire in Quebec and they never open boxes (just bought two boxes of wheel covers this week-end so I know it isn't even a new policy)... Cripes what a way to slow down a line. It makes no sense.
> 
> It definitely is NOT a province wide policy.


I only buy at three CTCs in the Montreal area, Atwater Plaza, St. Jacques and LaSalle, and those all do that.
Usually doesn't happen to me because I don't buy that much at CTC and the items I do buy are mostly not packaged that way, but I have seen them open packages on a regular basis when customers check out ahead of me.
Nobody seems to mind........I did.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I decided to send an email off to the CTC head office to see what they have to say about this.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

krs said:


> I only buy at three CTCs in the Montreal area, Atwater Plaza, St. Jacques and LaSalle, and those all do that.
> Usually doesn't happen to me because I don't buy that much at CTC and the items I do buy are mostly not packaged that way, but I have seen them open packages on a regular basis when customers check out ahead of me.
> Nobody seems to mind........I did.


Must be a Montreal area thing... certainly not true of the Outaouais and therefore not all of Quebec as my most recent and all of my past experience shows.

How can they do that and not dramatically slow down check out? Seems completely unreasonable to me.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

screature said:


> How can they do that and not dramatically slow down check out?


They can't - but do they care?
Not one bit.

Sometimes I think if the cashiers worked any slower they would fall asleep.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

screature said:


> Must be a Montreal area thing... certainly not true of the Outaouais and therefore not all of Quebec as my most recent and all of my past experience shows.
> 
> How can they do that and not dramatically slow down check out? Seems completely unreasonable to me.


Not possible.

Our local Wally World recently ended another time wasting experiment. They had installed half a dozen self checkouts and reduced the checkout staff in half. Result was entirely predictable. Staff continually diverted from regular checkouts to assist the self checkouts. Staff had to check receipts to make sure people were running the entire order through the register. Non stop alarms as no one caught on to disabling the concealed alarm strips on some merchandise... 

Took management a year but finally a handful of brain cells worked their way all the way to upper management and the disaster was discontinued.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

IKEA in Ottawa has self-checkout as do some grocery stores. They're fine for buying a few items, but for more than that, I'd rather go to a real cashier. The self-checkouts I've seen has a staff member dedicated to the self-checkouts (1 person for 4 checkouts) to handle any problems that arise. Had Walmart done that, I wonder if it would have worked out better?


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

I find the self check outs are only profitable when used by experienced honest people. Those who know not how to use them should just go to an open cashier and not make those who know how to use them, wait. I have found myself at Home Depot waiting and finally going to a cashier checkout because someone is being hand fed by the cashier in waiting, while the rest of them bumble through. I assumed they were installed for those in a hurry with knowledge on how to use a bank card. Am I wrong?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

eMacMan said:


> *Not possible.*
> 
> Our local Wally World recently ended another time wasting experiment. They had installed half a dozen self checkouts and reduced the checkout staff in half. Result was entirely predictable. Staff continually diverted from regular checkouts to assist the self checkouts. Staff had to check receipts to make sure people were running the entire order through the register. Non stop alarms as no one caught on to disabling the concealed alarm strips on some merchandise...
> 
> Took management a year but finally a handful of brain cells worked their way all the way to upper management and the disaster was discontinued.


WTF are you talking about????

Sorry eMacman but your post is completely irrelevant as you refer to a completely different company... so why would there be anything definitively the same between their policies or even close for that matter?

Are you suggesting that I am lying about my experience or are you suggesting krs is lying? Either way you are suggesting one of our experiences is anomalous and based entirely on your experience with a company that has nothing to do with the company in question.

Quite frankly your post seems... well... weird.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

screature said:


> WTF are you talking about????
> 
> Sorry eMacman but your post is completely irrelevant as you refer to a completely different company... so why would there be anything definitively the same between their policies or even close for that matter?
> 
> ...




I clearly if succinctly stated that it was not possible for Crappy Tire to do what it was doing without slowing down checkouts. As near as I can tell we are in complete agreement on that. 

Sorry if posting a similar time wasting experiment confused you that badly, or was it just a wee bit too much holiday cheer?

In any event if even Wally World can abandon a dumb idea, perhaps there is hope that CT can do the same.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

eMacMan said:


> I clearly if succinctly stated that it was not possible for Crappy Tire to do what it was doing without slowing down checkouts. As near as I can tell we are in complete agreement on that.
> 
> Sorry if posting a similar time wasting experiment confused you that badly, or was it just a wee bit too much holiday cheer?
> 
> In any event if even Wally World can abandon a dumb idea, perhaps there is hope that CT can do the same.


Sorry but unless you emphasize or bold what you are referring to in my post I can only assume you are talking about the general premise of my post and not the last thing I said.

Obviously it was a misunderstanding... no holiday cheer involved as I only start celebrating a couple of weeks in advance... it seems we are in agreement...

It was just a misunderstanding, let's let bygones be bygones.... 

Cheers.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

kelman said:


> I assumed they were installed for those in a hurry with knowledge on how to use a bank card. Am I wrong?


Dead wrong as far as I am concerned.
They were installed as a cost saving for the store, nothing else.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Haven't heard back from CTC on their "store policy" here in Montreal to open packaged merchandize at the cash.

But I talked to a few friends about it who have lived here all their life - they tell me it being done because people steal merchandize that way.
They supposedly pick an item in a large package that is not too expensive and has a manufacturer's seal that can be opened easily or is not sealed at all.
Then they add some expensive goodies in the box, seal it back up and check out.

I have seen that as well with customers ahead of me in line, large box, cashier opens it and rifles through the contents - but in my case it was a coloured flourescent light bulb of all things - the only other thing that would have fit into that box would have been a small diamond.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

screature said:


> Sorry but unless you emphasize or bold what you are referring to in my post I can only assume you are talking about the general premise of my post and not the last thing I said.
> 
> Obviously it was misunderstanding... no holiday cheer involved as I only start celebrating a couple of weeks in advance... it seems we are in agreement...
> 
> ...


Done! Anyways I'm way too old to hold grudges.

One of the things I love about ehMac is the bickering is not nearly as obnoxious as on many other sites.

Cheers as well.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

krs said:


> dead wrong as far as i am concerned.
> They were installed as a cost saving for the store, nothing else.


+1


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

krs said:


> Dead wrong as far as I am concerned.
> They were installed as a cost saving for the store, nothing else.


Am I to assume that it was targeted for this same group though when installed?


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

kelman said:


> Am I to assume that it was targeted for this same group though when installed?


I would say "no", at least not the self check-outs I have used.
Those accepted all types of payments including credit cards and also cash, they also gave change.
It's just another step to reduce cost and get the consumer to do more since the store doesn't have to pay them.
Just one more step in the whole "self-serve" scenario - anyone remember the stores where you told the clerk behind the counter what you wanted and he went and got it for you?
Now you get to search for the items yourself and if you ask any of the store staff they are often clueless.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

krs said:


> Now you get to search for the items yourself and if you ask any of the store staff they are often clueless.


And that's only if you are lucky enough to find a staff member to ask.


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

*So............*

I ended up selling my drums for my asking price to a local person. E-mailed me, stated that he had cash ready and was quite pleasant to deal with. Didn't try to haggle me down or question why I was selling the kit. Rather, was very pleased with the sale and let a happy customer.

A good day.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

macintosh doctor said:


> the second guy, said I love your van, it is well priced - amazing low KMs and age.. had me standing in the hot summer sun for an hour while he circled it.. emails 2 hours later saying he will buy it for 8Gs less..
> kijiji is full of people with an altered reality, finally I sold it to a dealer for over asking.


I find just trading in less of a hassle in the end, if the price is right that is. I don't know about Ontario but at least here we get a tax credit on the provincial portion of the HST, until we go back to PST that is. Two dealers offered $7,000 for my 2007 Mazda 5 with 155,000km on it, that gives me little incentive to try to sell it privately to people who will likely haggle it down to the same price after months of dealing with scams, more extreme low ballers, and tire kickers.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

dona83 said:


> Two dealers offered $7,000 for my 2007 Mazda 5 with 155,000km on it...


I am a missionary in Guyana and want you to ship it to my sister... will pay twice what you ask.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My daughter recently bought a new Xterra and did not trade her 2003 4 x 4 5-speed standard 4 x 4 in. Instead she asked me to sell it. I knew it would be a tough sell with a standard, but agreed to try. I put it on Kijiji, Craigs list and Auto Trader. I was on all three sites for three full weeks without a single call. That is except for a lady in San Francisco from eBay motors who wanted me to send her $500 to put it on eBay and guaranteed she would get me $12,000 when I had it listed for $10,999. If she sold it she would refund $400 of the $500. What was wrong with this picture? She must have called me a half dozen times trying to convince me to list it with her. I finally stopped taking her calls altogether.

Then I reduced the price to $9,999 and got one call from 'Henry' who wanted to come look at it. I met him after work at 5:30 here at home and gave him a flashlight to look it over. He drove it about two km and after looking through the maintenance records asked me what her bottom price was. I told him $9,500. He said he would take it and asked how I wanted to be paid. I told him a certified cheque drawn on one of the big four CDN banks would be fine and he agreed as he dealt with Scotiabank.

That's when the tale takes a twist. Now Henry was a nice young man, black and about 35. He told me he had a friend in Ghana who had taken courses at the University of Alberta and had returned to Ghana. His friend had asked him to find a standard tranny Xterra for him and ship it to Ghana. That's when every alarm bell in my mind started ringing. He asked if we would hold the vehicle until his buddy wired him the money from Ghana. At that point, I said sure, whatever and he left. I was sure the deal was some kind of scam and thought to myself, that's the end of that.

Much to my surprise he kept in touch every second day by email to advise me of where he was in the process of getting the money transferred and eight days later called me to ask to whom I wanted the cheque made payable. He was in the Scotiabank at the time and I heard him repeat the info to his banker. We agreed to drive the Xterra to his home the next morning, which we did and got the cheque and gave him the keys.

He introduced us to his wife and two sons and was entirely pleasant to deal with, but man oh man, was I wasting time trying to figure how he was trying to scam us. Turns out the cheque was good as gold and he really was shipping the vehicle to Ghana.

Things are not always as they seem.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Wow, good that turned out ok but I would've insisted on being with the person when he gets the bank draft made out.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

dona83 said:


> Wow, good that turned out ok but I would've insisted on being with the person when he gets the bank draft made out.


I consider myself a pretty good judge of character and the more I dealt with him, the more I trusted he was for real and felt I should give him a chance. He was here in town the next day to watch his two sons play minor hockey and called me from the arena, just a block from my home and offered to buy coffee to celebrate a deal well done. Sadly I was tied up and could not go, but my senses did not fail me about him.


----------

